# Faygate Aircraft Scrapyard 1984



## hydealfred (Feb 28, 2010)

I have seen recent posts for the above site but these scanned images are from 1984. Therefore I think for a historical record they are worth posting here. It is interesting to Google some of the serial numbers of the aircraft. By doing this the history of the aircraft can be traced quite easily. 

Phantom FG1 XT866/O - Crashed RAF Leuchers 1981 Due To A Faulty ADI - Crew Ejected 





Unidentified Hawker Hunter Wing 




Hawker Hunter FGA9 XJ291 Wing 




Sea Harrier FRS1 XZ438 - Crashed 1982 - Pilot Ejected 




Sea Harrier FRS1 XZ438




Sea Harrier FRS1 XZ438 




Unidentified Jaguar Fuselage 




BAE Jaguar T2 XX137 - Crashed Into The Moray Firth 1976 After Running Out Of Fuel - Pilot Ejected 




Canberra WH911 - 98 Squadron Insignia 




Jet Provost T4 - XP568 Wing - This Aircraft Survives In Preservation Obviously With Different Wings 




Jaguar Tail Fin 




Rolls Royce Avon 




Phantom FG1 - XT866/O 




Jet Provost T4 XP626 Wing 




Jet Provost Tail Fin 




Cockpit Canopy Frame 32 FTS Phantom ? 




Jet Provost Cockpit 




Jaguar - Sea Harrier - Hunter Wing


----------



## mexico75 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice shots bud, seems like mostley Jags and Harriers, very unusual to see them scrapped with engines and ejection seats still in situ


----------



## MaBs (Feb 28, 2010)

Interesting pictures!

98 Sqn RAF disbanded in 1967!


----------



## rockhopper (Feb 28, 2010)

The first pic has a kind of Phantom look to it.


----------



## hydealfred (Feb 28, 2010)

It is a Phantom FG1 - XT866 - crashed RAF Leuchars 9 July 1981


----------



## nutnut (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahh my old playground again! Used to spend a lot of time here around this time, funnily enough. We used to cycle here from Littlehaven, one of the original parts of north Horsham.
Used to be some good stuff moving in and out of there on a fairly regular basis. Some pretty good rumours acompanying some of the aircraft as well.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't know why, but for some reason I always feel incredibly sad to see dead aircraft.


----------



## Bluetwo (Mar 1, 2010)

Lots of Jet Provost bits, not sure what the wings are though... Nice shots!




...Idiot boy sure they're Hunter!


----------



## jindivik (Mar 1, 2010)

Bluetwo said:


> Lots of Jet Provost bits, not sure what the wings are though... Nice shots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possibly could be Buccaneers (NAVY)


----------



## J35 Draken (Mar 1, 2010)

My vote's with Hunter too. Can't be a Buccaneer, it hasn't got a wing fold!
Really interesting set of images too


----------



## Bluetwo (Mar 1, 2010)

jindivik said:


> Possibly could be Buccaneers (NAVY)



totally different undercarriage to a Bucc mate.


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 1, 2010)

J35 Draken said:


> My vote's with Hunter too. Can't be a Buccaneer, it hasn't got a wing fold!
> Really interesting set of images too



Deffo Hunter, look at the shape of the undercarriage cut out,


----------



## smileysal (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm with Seahorse on this. So sad to see them all like that.  

Cheers bud,

 Sal


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 3, 2010)

It is sad to see them like this when at one time they would have effortlessly cruised at 30,000 feet. My site at www.aviation.fotopic.net shows aircraft in their natural element.


----------



## f4phixeruk (Mar 9, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> It is a Phantom FG1 - XT866 - crashed RAF Leuchars 9 July 1981



Was a 43[F] Sqn aircraft at the time. 
Returning from a night sortie with another 43 [F] sqn aircraft, they had a ADI failure. So had to carry out a pairs approach to land. 
Other aircraft pulled ahead to overshoot, and XT866 was caught in the wake turbulence. 
Not enough height to recover, so Pilot [Sqn/Ldr Ray Dixon] and Navigator [Fl/Lt Matt Syndercombe], ejected safely.


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for that - interesting info - I had found out about the ADI but not the wake turbulance being the main cause of the crash.


----------



## Bluetwo (Mar 11, 2010)

Several museums' staff would give limbs to go back in time to that place I'm sure...


----------



## shakey (Mar 22, 2010)

pretty sweet pics mate.
I like this sort of stuff, as someone who I hate loves this sort of stuff, so I p*** them off with it   

Shakey


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like it used to be rather more populated back then.

Quite a timely post really. I run past this place regularly and the site has been being thoroughly cleared for the past couple of weeks. I'd guess it'll be re-used for some light industrial purpose, if anything.

JD


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats useful to know as I was going to visit soon but from what you say its not worth it.


----------

